# how do you tell when the bud is ready



## tallslim (May 2, 2005)

what do the crystals on the bud do when the bud is ready to harvest?


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2005)

hey tall'...the trichomes change, from clear heads, to foggy/milky heads, to amber heads when ripening. You will need a loupe/magnification to see them clearly. I consider them "ripe" when approximatly 30-50% are amber.


----------



## cincy boy (May 2, 2005)

you can buy a mini microscope at redio shack for 7 dollers
perfet I must say


----------



## tallslim (May 2, 2005)

thanks, i just want to make sure the buds are properly matured and not a compormise


----------



## brainwreck (May 3, 2005)

80% is much better, then the thc-level is @ his highest point and will taste the best, if you cure it well.

greetz


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2005)

Amber trikes are the first indication of thc degredation. "IMHO" 80% would be a bit over-ripe, but you should experiment. Try some at 20%, some at 50% and some at 80%+. See what _you_ prefer. 
  The earlier you harvest, the more "heady" the high, the longer you wait, the more "body" stone. Depends on personal preferences.


----------



## nobogart (May 3, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> Amber trikes are the first indication of thc degredation. "IMHO" 80% would be a bit over-ripe, but you should experiment. Try some at 20%, some at 50% and some at 80%+. See what _you_ prefer.
> The earlier you harvest, the more "heady" the high, the longer you wait, the more "body" stone. Depends on personal preferences.



yep you nailed it HiC, listen to the man he is tellin it true!


----------



## cincy boy (May 4, 2005)

Like I said you need a mini microscope to see the color of the tich


----------

